# Your Malt(s) & Your Partner [the human-kind]



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Good morning, afternoon and evening SM (all works for me as i lost count of time - sleep and get up at anytime lol -all depends on energy). Anyways, i thought of sharing a random question. 

"Is it a requirement that your current or future Significant Other(partner) loves your current dog(s)?"

not in any future dogs you may get together, but if you had dog(s) before you met your partner, would u have made this as a requirement? Would a non-dog-savvy person be someone you're uninterested in as a SO despite the fact that everything else in that someone is perfect for u?

I know that for me, S&C and I are a ONE package deal. I don't think just 'tolerating' the malts is enough! He doesn't have to love them AS much as I do, but he gotta love them enough to treat them well and give them the attention and care 

What about u? Is it a Requirement for Your partner to "LOVE" your malt(s)? "LIKE" your malt(s)? "TOLERATE" your malt(s)? Or who cares what he/she thinks about my malt(s) -as long as he/she doesnt mind my malts being with me? 

•You can post your answer in the above poll• 

Kat


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I voted that YES any man in my life Must love my dogs. I guess i'm not the easiest person to live with.....or maybe it's the men in my life .....or maybe both. I've reached a point in my life where my dogs are way too important to me than some man. 

:innocent:Stan is lucky.....he loves our "kids" with all his heart.


----------



## TheCozyPet (May 5, 2011)

They must not love one but all my doggies! It's a primary requirement to me. It will work out well if both of you like the same things.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes Kat, no question about it. As you stated, he doesn't have to love them as much as you do but he must treat them well and care for them. Don't ever accept anything less. I honestly feel like any future parter you may have:chili:, how he would treat my animal is an indication as to how well he will treat me when the newness of the relationship wears off!!!:chili::chili:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i dont think my boyfriend loves dolce as me n the kids do , but he does like him , is concerned for his well being and treats him w love and care. so thats a must as dolce is one of kids too.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I am married but if I were single, my significant other would absolutely have to love them or it would be a deal breaker.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I voted must LOVE - how can you not love my little brat? LOL, jk, but seriously, though I don't have any human babies, I've put so much time and work into Aolani that whoever doesn't love him doesn't appreciate my time or effort and is not worthy of the same from me.


----------



## furevermy2luvs (Jul 15, 2010)

I rarely ever post on here but read SM every day. I just had to comment on this thread. My husband and I got Buddy after we were married. I knew he would love him but never knew the extent of that love. I honestly don't know what I would do with my husband if something ever happens to Buddy. This is a second marriage for both of us and we have no children together, so Buddy is our baby. Let's put it this way..............if Buddy and I were both in a burning building and Roger was told he could only get one of us out, guess who it would be! LOL.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

With Dora, my husband absolutely loves her. With my cat, which I had before we got married, he tolerates him. He doesn't really LIKE him, but is nice enough to let the cat sit on him and knead and lick him, which is hard to do sometimes when he's poking holes in your shirt and using his sandpaper tongue on your cheek! 

I feel that if I were out of the picture, he would make sure Boots's basic needs were met (including giving him attention and medical care) which is about all I can ask considering I did not ask his opinion on the cat before I got him.  

I'd say it is not necessary for someone to LOVE my animals, as long as they treat them with caring and respect.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I voted yes.  My husband absolutely adores Lola. I just can't imagine it any other way. I posted a pic of him with her recently in the Messy dog "are you brave enough" thread. It is funny, but when we see other people Lola becomes the topic of conversation, just like when you have a baby and you bore everyone with their every exploit


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

i answered LOVE because just like you said, Pearlan and i are a package deal!:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

When I was contemplating getting Madison, Jim (my SO) had two cats and asked what would happen if the dog and cats didn't get along. I told him my dog and I would go live somewhere else. SO, needless, to say we got Madison and now his is CRAZY about her and she him. Then he got Axel, the Yorkie, and says many times a week "we have the cutest kids ever!" (he doesn't have skin kids). I tolerate the cats (three now!) but I wouldn't miss them if they were gone - too much shedding!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

AS I've said in other threads my husband thinks he gave birth to my dogs, he adores them. I find men who don't care for animals, mainly dogs disconcerting, but if they gave the dog attention and care and tolerated my love of them I guess it might be ok?????? Maybe:blush:.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Love me, love my dog. When we were dating, my toy poodle bit him. I should have listened to the dog! Dh has tolerated the dogs, but hasn't been mean to them.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

If my DH ever said "it's me or the dogs", I'd show him the door. LOL

Seriously, to me it's not just a question of loving my current dog(s), but I just couldn't imagine being with someone that isn't a dog person. Luckily my DH loves dogs as much as I do and he adores my Malts. It's not just about loving my 3 particular fluffs, but about loving dogs (and animals) in general. I could never love someone that thought of the fluffs as just DOGS or wanted to keep a DOG outside and not have them be part of my (our) lives. The fluffs are my kids (as I don't have any of my own) and my DH actually calls them "the kids". When we talk on the phone, he'll ask, "how are the kids" or if we're going someplace, he'll ask, "are the kids coming". I love that about Jerry.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I can honestly say my husband loves Bibu as if he were a human child. I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I voted yes that the man in my life has to love my fluff baby. 

And, I can't stand it when someone says ... "It's just a dog!" I won't mention any names ... but a very mean spiritness relative said Snowball was just a dog. I might add that this person is very immature and seems to be jealous of Snowball. Yes, jealous ... I know, it's crazy. Heaven forbid he/she knew that Snowball gets his teeth brushed every day. And, that he gets baths every week. And, that he gets his hair brushed every day. Oh, and his face washed. Of course Snowball is not just a dog. He's THE dog! King of the puppy doggies ... champ of the world ... going for the Guiness Book of World Records ... and, all that stuff!! (I tell him that when we play fetch and he comes running back toward me so proud!)

I could not live with someone who didn't love my doggie. Felix loves Snowball with all his heart ... just like me.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He would have to atleast like my Malts alot in the beginning,can't expect love at first sight. He better love them if there were any plans to continue a relationship.

Luckily Al loves out fluffs and though he tries hard not to get attached....,he does get attached pretty quickly... he's such a moosh!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks to everyone's votes 



CeeCee's Mom said:


> how he would treat my animal is an indication as to how well he will treat me when the newness of the relationship wears off


I believe in that too, Dianne :thumbsup:

I guess that growing up in a family whose members have this sort of marshmellow(soft) spot in one part of their hearts for animals in general, made me see , very clearly, how this fact contributes to the way of treatment to other humans in a long run. I totally believe it works similar to relationships in the long term.



Johita said:


> I've put so much time and work into Aolani that whoever doesn't love him doesn't appreciate my time or effort and is not worthy of the same from me.


I didnt think about this before - cant help it but agree 



uniquelovdolce said:


> i dont think my boyfriend loves dolce as me n the kids do , but he does like him , * is concerned for his well being and treats him w love and care. * so thats a must as dolce is one of kids too.


That's all what matters for the precious malt :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I would want Jodi to live with someone who loves him like I do, I don't want him to be tolerated.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Kat, I'm not married but...I would say that ABSOLUTELY yes, any man in my life MUST love dogs...not only my dog but ALL dogs. I don't think I could ever be with someone who isn't a dog lover. I always say that dogs are my one big passion in life...and many of my favorite things to do are dog-related. So, I would really need someone to not just tolerate or just like dogs...but LOVE them. You know what? I think my "dream" guy would be...a vet! :HistericalSmiley: FREE vet care? Yes, please! (I think that means I could afford to have MORE dogs....sounds good to me :thumbsup


----------

